# Aloe Vera Inner Leaf or C--It Works!!



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

My neighbor gave me some Aloe Vera Inner Leaf capsules from Nature's Herbs to try for C. Boy did it work!!! They are powder, not liquid or gel. You take one before bed and the "urge" woke me up this morning! I'm not sure if they are good to take long term but I'm sure gonna give it a try. Anyone with any info on this product, please post.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Beware! The aloe capsules are strong! They can cause severe cramping! I like whole leaf aloe juice much better. The soothing qualities are intact, but the irritating element removed. It is only mildly laxative, though.


----------



## Patsy (Feb 11, 2000)

Does it add to a gas problem?The nurse at my IBS doctor's office told me her daughter used aloe vera juice to manage a short term constipation problem. She said I might want to try it, but don't tell the doctor! Is it a laxative hiding in herbal form?


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

ya, are the Aloe Gel Caps a herbal laxative? I can't see a product that makes you have a bowel movement so abrupt not being a laxative. Most normal laxatives don't do it that quick. But if they arent i would be realy interested.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

here is a site on that product http://www.discountblvd.com/42004.html it sounds like a laxative product. do many people find relief in a regular aloe vera juice or a aloe vera gel with their constipation?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I take a tiny bit of aloe vera juice every day. Previously, I had D, not C. In small quantities for me, at least, it doesn't seem to act as a laxative. I have problems with my stomach, esophagus at times, and bladder/pelvic area at times. I find the aloe vera soothing, and some people also believe that the polysaccharides in it are beneficial for the immmune system.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I use 6-8 oz of George's aloe vera juice everyday. I does not act as a laxative for me however it has reduced gas and in general gastro problems. It has no taste whatsoever and from what I understand the latex has been removed from it.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

the aloe vera soft gels act as a laxative because they contain other chemicals, the aloe juice is great for you thought, i was never saying the juice wa a laxative, just the inner leaf gel caps


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If it is from the inner leaf it is probably the latex.Aloe vera latex (which is bitter so you can kinda tell how much any given "juice" product has in it based on how bitter it tastes) is a stimulatory laxative.Generally this is not considered a good long term solution because of the colon's response to long term stimulatory laxative use (gets dependant and then you may not be able to go unless you use stimulatory laxatives).Short term infrequent use may be OK, but you do have to watch the dose as too much can cause diarrhea and dehydration from that.K.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

These are neither gel nor juice--they are powder inside of a clear capsule. Are they not good to take on a routine basis?? They sure do work great!


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

bump


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Some aloe vera is safe to take long term. Some is not. If your product contains latex, it would be pretty safe to assume it should not be taken on a regular basis as it will cause dependency. If it contains latex, it should be OK to take it couple of times per month or when you really need it to get things moving.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

How do you know if it contains latex? The ingredients don't specify latex as an ingredient. Could it be called something more scientific?


----------

